
Crafting Interpreters: Classes - benhoyt
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/classes.html
======
munificent
As always, I'm happy to answer any questions or talk about this. :)

~~~
mamcx
Do you also will do multi-methods? And how it could be another path for
object-oriented programming? This is unexpected for me.

\---

Other pet peeve of mine is how build control-flows. Using continuations is
complicated (I'm using F#) and cause a drop in performance. I wonder what else
could be use that allow to make exceptions/coroutines.

Or how make delimited continuations to work reasonable well. The code I have
found is in scheme/lisp and it look hard to dechiper.

~~~
munificent
> Do you also will do multi-methods?

No, the book will only go into implementing single dispatch. I'd love to talk
about implementing multimethods, but _I_ don't know how to implement them very
well either. :) I've read a few papers on it, but there doesn't seem to be a
lot of literature. Maybe it's mostly locked up in tribal knowledge and you
have to be in the right room with the right people to learn it.

~~~
fasquoika
I'm assuming that you've seen this then?
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/jrb/Projects/pd.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/jrb/Projects/pd.pdf)

~~~
mncharity
[https://github.com/googoogaga/goo](https://github.com/googoogaga/goo)
continued for a bit, then didn't.

OT: With Google Chrome's new Turbofan, and its altered inlining budgeting,
there now seems a chance of inlining dispatch trees. Combined with PICs, and
cpu branch prediction and speculation... there seems hope for wizzy multiple
dispatch in javascript. Maybe. I don't know of anyone pushing on it.

------
aryehof
Just wanted to say how much I enjoy getting each new chapter. You have an
amazingly approachable writing style. Many thanks.

~~~
munificent
Thank you!

------
seertaak
This looks fantastic. I look forward to reading, and implementing my next
special snowflake language -- with a real VM this time!

